# Mac client an Windows Active Directory



## rflx (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Mac OS Forum Team

Meine Frage:
Wie kann man ein Mac client an Windows Active Directory einbinden, 
damit es auch das Benutzerprofil der auf dem Windows Server liegt, 
bei der Anmeldung laden kann.?

Sollte funktionieren, das weis ich.
(auch ohne Novell NetWare)

Freue mich auf eure Antwort.

Salüü rflx


----------



## rflx (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo..

Bin ein bisschen weitergekommen. Mit Mac OS X 10.4 
sollte es ohne Zusatzprogramme gehen. Soweit alles
klar. Jedoch wenn ich die Verbindung zum Active Directory
via "Directory Access" aufbauen will (mit gültigem Domain),
gibt er mir folgende Fehlermeldung...:


> *Ungültige Domain*
> 
> Die angegebene Kombination von Domain und Gesamtstruktur ist ungültig



...Obwohl alles stimmt..

Bitte um Feedback

rflx


----------

